# Are mangos an acquired taste?



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I've seen so much talk of mangos here at MDC about how yummy they are, etc. I had never had a mango until about a week ago, and I don't think I like them.

I belong to a fruit of the month club (yeah, I know, what a dork!) at Harry and David and mangos were my fruit for May. They shipped fresh from Mexico and were very ripe, juicy and fresh, but still, I didn't care for the taste or consistency. Luckily, my kids enjoyed them, but as a person who LOVES all kinds of fresh fruits, I was suprised that I didn't care for mango.

Does the taste grow on you or should I just give up on them?


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

(Apologies to those who like mangos, but...)

Mangos are one of the few foods I truly cannot stand. They taste like turpentine to me. uke There are enough fruits in the world that I'm not going to force myself to "acquire" a taste for this one thing that I find disgusting.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I was introduced to mangos when I was just a little girl, b/c my parents are from taiwan and mangos are a popular fruit there. My brothers and I all LOOOOVED mangos from our very first taste. Beware, they WILL stain clothes (everytime we'd eat mangos we would put on our not so nice clothes, lol). I would say, give it another try. If you do not like it, you can also try different things, like cooking with it, or better yet, making a smoothie with it. My 16 mo old sometimes eats cut up mangos, sometimes not. However, today my DH made a mango smoothie and our 16 mo old loved it and sucked it all up (he's had them before and loves it). I would say the biggest turn off with the mangos is if they are too ripe, they have a tendancy to get kind of stringy. If the ones you tried were a little too ripe, they might have been too stringy, and I'm not too crazy about it when it's really stringy.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't know if they are an acquired taste or if some may just have a better flavour than others (or you may never grow to enjoy them







!) Ds, dh, and I all enjoy mangoes and here's a tip my friend (who's from Peru and was practically weaned on mangoes) gave me: no matter how green the mango is (ie unripe), smell the top by the stem, and if it smells like a (sweet) mango, it will ripen properly. Also, if you've got a lot of fresh, ripe mangoes around, you could try freezing them and throwing them in shakes/smoothies: Ds loves them with banana, pineapple juice, and frozen mango chunks. Also, I remember when dh and I were in Hawaii, we got some mango milkshakes. We don't do dairy anymore, but oh my they were







! Good luck!


----------



## surf mama (Jan 8, 2005)

I love honey mangoes-the smaller more yellow ones. The regular mangoes are not all that great to me though.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

Try mango guacamole:

1 mango
2 avacados
juice of 1 lime
2 cloves of garlic
salt to taste
and some fresh jalapeno if you like

Dice the mango and mash the avacados. Add the mango to the avacados along with the minced garlic and the lime juice. Add the salt and jalapeno and mix well. I like the guacamole with blue corn tortilla chips!


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

We've tried them a couple of times and not liked them. We like most fruit, so I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, this will probably sound silly but I hate eating raw mangoes and love everything that tastes of mangos......buttermilk,sorbet, you name it, I'll love it









But the Moment I bite into a piece of mango...







uhhhhh

You're not totally alone !


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I want to like them, I really do. But I just don't. I much prefer a nice nectarine, peach, or kiwi fruit. Mangos and bananas are my least favorite fruits.


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

I loooove mangos. I could live on them.
If they taste like turpentine then they are probably not ripe enough (although I do like using slightly unripe mangos in savoury dishes) I have loved them since I first tried them. My best friend used to not like them but grew to appreciate them over the years and now likes them nearly as much as me, so I guess they could be an aqquired taste for some.
I want a mango now but it's the wrong season for them


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

I didn't like mangos when I first tried them either. I did keep at it (my kids and their dad like them, but if I didn't eat them, the kids would stop) and now they're alright, in moderation. They're really good in a fruit 'pudding' I just found the recipe for and make for my kids. It calls for 1 mango, 2 bananas, and 10 strawberries. You get a kinda pudding-y type consistancy if you stick them in the food processor for a few minutes.

Diana


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Recently, we have been getting the little yellow mangoes, and they are super sweet. I kind prefer the larger green because they are a little less sweet and not so fiberous around the seed. My mil tried to teach me to smell mangoes, but I found the scent is very subtle when they are ripe.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

yes, the little phillipine honey mangoes are awesome.

'Well, this will probably sound silly but I hate eating raw mangoes and love everything that tastes of mangoes......buttermilk,sorbet, you name it, I'll love it'

huggerwock, the turpentine undertaste (i've found, & think i read in 'joy' or something a billion years ago) is is due to eating them at room temp- that's possibly why you like it in cold desserts. try it chilled if you haven't.









what i loved in ca on the beaches is when the mexican ladies sold bags of cut green mango, in lime juice with chile salt. omg, so refreshing on a hot day (i think i want some now, as it is 95 here lately- late june! sucks. my poor rabbits are melting & about to have a stroke, i keep hosing them down.)

of course, i am of the thought that if your body doesn't like a particular food, there's a reason. my baby is highly allergic to eggplants, & i only recently figured out why he positively refuses to eat potatoes (duh! i feel so mean for pushing them at him all this time. no tomatoes, either. bye, nightshades.) if you don't like mangoes, eat some other sweet delicious yellow fruit- peaches, apricots, papayas...

suse


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Mangoes! How I love mangoes! Where I live there are dozens of trees, so I never have to buy them, I have a tree in my yard. Honestly, the imported supermarket mangoes taste like doo-doo, it's from picking them too young so they can ship without bruising. When I was growing up, we used to spend the whole day in the bush picking mangoes, and come home with buckets full. Then sit on the verandah at night slurping them down. When it's mango season, every where you go, everybody has a big orange mango sticking out of their faces! :LOL


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Mmmm! I love mangoes. They were an acquired taste for me. My friend who grew up in Africa showe me how to pick a good one. Now we eat them all the time in season. I've made great mango jam, too. It's similar to peach jam, and oh my gosh, it's sooo good!

Smoothies, salsa, fruit salad, by itself, in ice-cream... I may have to go eat one right now!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I just bought my first mango. Can someone tell me if the skin is edible?


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Don't eat the skin, peel it.








Enjoy!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

mango lassi (thin yogurt) is so refreshing. they have great canned mangoes at the indian mkt for out of season. i am dying to try a fresh 'alphonse' mango one day. oh, i wish we had the infinite variety of fruits & veggies available in other countries!

i do my part- when your local mkt has 3 or 4 kinds of bananas etc on sale, TRY 'em. if they sell, they will buy more. more mangoes, please!!!

suse


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

My kids love mangoes! Just the smell of them makes me want to toss my cookies.







I kept trying to eat them, but it just wasn't happening.

I think anything you need to "acquire" a taste for is probably not something you should be eating/drinking. But that's just me.







:


----------

